Ask HN: What are some good actor-model programming languages, besides Pony? - crypto-jeronimo
======
dpeck
Erlang/Elixir, Scala if you use Akka

------
rurban
See
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_concurrent_and_paral...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_concurrent_and_parallel_programming_languages)

The best besides Pony was Midori for Singularity, but it is not maintained
anymore. I think this went into Maestro/Axum, which is now TPL Dataflow.

